# how much should marble shower walls cost?



## johnnywygo (May 19, 2008)

how much does this material cost per sq foot, how big can they make it?


----------



## rachael24 (May 20, 2008)

What kind of marble?  You must be more specific.


----------



## Harry (May 22, 2008)

Marble slabs can be very costly and take several days or even weeks to fabricate. It can be made large enough to cover a whole wall of a shower depending on demensions etc.
The best solution is to phone in the dimensions to a local shop for a ballpark idea of cost. They'll give you options related to costs.


----------



## mnuttall (May 23, 2008)

We put cultured marble on the shower walls in our bathroom.  It cost approximately $20-25/sq.ft. installed.  Real marble was, if I recall, marginally more but we liked the look of the cultured stuff better.
The biggest piece we needed was about 6 feet by 8 feet.  Realistically the size of the slab is probably more likely to be limited by the ability to get it to and into the room than their ability to make the slab in the size you need.  We had to remove a second floor window and take it in that way because it wouldn't go up the stairs and around the corners.


----------

